# good to Know About Self Defense



## Gene Howe (Jul 4, 2012)

This was sent to me by a self defense teacher.

"I know some of you own GUNS but this is something to think about... 

If you don't have a gun, here's a more humane way to wreck someone's evil plans for you. Did you know this? I didn't. I never really thought of it before. I guess I can get rid of the baseball bat. 

Wasp Spray - A friend who is a receptionist in a church in a high risk area was concerned aboutsomeone coming into the office on Monday to rob them when they were counting the collection. She asked the local police departmentabout using pepper spray and they recommended to her that she get a can of wasp spray instead. 

The wasp spray, they told her, can shoot up to twenty feet away and is a lot more accurate, while with the pepper spray, they have to get too close to you and could overpower you. The wasp spray temporarily blinds an attacker until they get to the hospital for an antidote. She keeps a can on her desk in the office and it doesn't attract attention from people like a can of pepper spray would. She also keeps one nearby at home for home protection. Thought this was interesting and might be of use. 

On the heels of a break in and beating that left an elderly woman in Toledo dead, self defense experts have a tip that could save your life. 

Val Glinka teaches self-defense to students at Sylvania Southview High School. For decades, he's suggested putting a can of wasp and hornet spray near your door or bed. 

Glinka says, "This is better than anything I can teach them." 

Glinka considers it inexpensive, easy to find, and more effective than mace or pepper spray. The cans typically shoot 20 to 30 feet; so if someone tries to break into your home, Glinka says "spray the culprit in the eyes". It's a tip he's given to students for decades. 

It's also one he wants everyone to hear If you're looking for protection, Glinka says look to the spray. "That's going to give you a chance to call the police; maybe get out." Maybe even save a life. 

Please share this with all the people who are precious to your life 

Did you also know that wasp spray will kill a snake? And a mouse! It will! Good to know, huh? It will also kill a wasp!!"


----------



## Shop Dad (Jul 4, 2012)

Good tip Gene (and hopefully true!) Got a can in the mud room and going to tell wifey.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 4, 2012)

Gene, did not know it worked on mice and snakes. What about brothers in law- does it work on them. Even if it doesn't I guess it would be fun tryin..........:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: Thanks Good info.........


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 4, 2012)

I'll still carry my little Luger LCR. But, why waste good ammo on snakes, rodents and BIL's


----------



## Kevin (Jul 4, 2012)

I've known about this for years but forgot about it. I guess for people who do not like or want a gun it could be effective.

As for me and my house, intruders will still get sprayed with hot lead.


----------



## davidgiul (Jul 4, 2012)

I think I will start buying some wasp spray stock. Good post gene.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 4, 2012)

I would prefer to just empty the clip on a low life intruder! You come into my house uninvited and to do me or my family harm, or to take what I worked hard for, I won't think twice.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 4, 2012)

Then you have to clean up the mess and repair the holes in the walls and Etc. Of course in my house if they get in the door they set the alarm off then if they try to come in the locked bedroom door-stout- the wasp spray will not work through the door but the savage 99 will :wacko1::wacko1::wacko1:- hope they don't do that- do not want to repair the door and the colored plastered walls:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:- they are so pretty just like they are.


----------



## daugher12 (Jul 4, 2012)

"I've got wasp spray" or "I've got a 45"....... you decide!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 4, 2012)

daugher12 said:


> "I've got wasp spray" or "I've got a 45"....... you decide!


I'm not giving them a choice! If they come in my house their dead, they won't be reproducing and screwing up the gene pool! Close range you can't beat a 12 gauge with oo buck shot, makes a mess, but their won't be any stories to tell or survivors.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 4, 2012)

I have all manner of wasps and bees in and out of my shop. I don't bother them and they don't bother me. True story - yetserday the wife and I went to Wally World (hate that place but sometimes ya gotta bite the bullet) and I got stung on the backside of my knee! Inside the damn store! We had just walked in the store from the gardening section and evidently some stealthy stinger zoomed in behind me and let me have it. I never saw it. 

I hardly ever get stung in my shop and these red wasps are buzzing around here constantly. I just shoo them if they get too close which ain't often. Flies on the other hand. I detest those vermin. I kill as many as I can as often as I can. Can you imagine if flies were the size of rhinos?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 4, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Can you imagine if flies were the size of rhinos?


They would be easier to shoot!:rofl2: A friend of mine who is a big strong tough guy is deathly afraid of spiders, He shot one on his dresser once with a 9 mill:rofl2:


----------



## Kevin (Jul 4, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> ...A friend of mine who is a big strong tough guy is deathly afraid of spiders....



Well I am a small strong tough guy and I am with him. I hate spiders! Snakes don't bother me too much but spiders creep me out big time. 


:spidereekA:


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 4, 2012)

Spiders are sneaky! The only one that I won't kill is a Tarantula. They're just big and slow fuzzballs.
[/quote]

Well I am a small strong tough guy and I am with him. I hate spiders! Snakes don't bother me too much but spiders creep me out big time. 


:spidereekA:
[/quote]


----------

